# Age of Empires II installation problem



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Im lost on this one and I hope someone can help me out!!

I have just installed Age of Empires 2 on my computer. Its 20GB, 1200mhz, 256 ram so should be enough power and room for it??

I put in the CD-ROM, and did the part-installation option (not-including cinematics). Once it was installed from the disc and the icons were created, I restarted the computer. I then put the disc back in and clicked on the shortcut. The intro screen including installation, web-connection etc came up, and I selected the 'play' option. Then an error message appeared. 'Cannot locate the CD-ROM. Please insert the correct CD-ROM, press ok and restart the application'.

However, this is the correct CD-ROM? the same one I installed the game with?? So why is it asking me this and refusing to play?

I tried to re-install the game, and then selected the full installation option (with pre-game cine-matics) but it just says the same thing. Ive looked at the instructions and in the box, and I cant find another disc. Do i need another disc? Am I missing one?

I just cant work it ut. I hope someone out there can help!! many thanks, Justin


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im lost on this one and I hope someone can help me out!!
> 
> ...


 Is this AOE2 got the expansion pack. Have you got the disc is while playing it, if so, is it a copy, as copyied games do not run! I have this game as home, and had this error before try these things i have suggested and i might be able to help.

Is it an XP machine (what edition if so)?


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

Um, yes it is the expansion pack. it has three discs but each for a different game edition. I am running windows XP Pro. How did you solve your problems with AOE2?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

did you install AOE II: Age of Kings _before_ the conquerors expansion?


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> Um, yes it is the expansion pack. it has three discs but each for a different game edition. I am running windows XP Pro. How did you solve your problems with AOE2?


What you have to do, is copy the expansion files to the AOE's system folder, install the files (setup) then right click the game file that makes it play and paste shortcut on the desktop. In theory you should be able to start playin


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

yes as the conquerors expansion needs age of kings installed first. i havnt installed the conquerors expansion yet, as i want to get this problem sorted first.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

oh you said it was the expansion:


> Um, yes it is the expansion pack.


i assumed you were talking about the conquerors.


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks PC doctor, il give it a try to see if it works. but can you explain that process abit more. im not sure about expansion files etc!! can you run through that process in step by step instructions as if never done this yet!

Thanks alot doc


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

U have to install the expanision after that one to make it work. Because thats why Microsoft released the expansion as an update, if you install it it will work


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

.. no.... the expansion pack was released as an up_grade_, not update. thats ridiculous to say that you _have_ to install the expansion pack to play the original game.

heres what i think:
1) you got a bad disk, which is entirely possible
2) some drivers need updating. the reason i say this is because that when i got doom 3, i got a similar message (it couldnt recognize the disk, but it installed flawlessly). turns out that i need to update the drivers on my motherboard. i dont what it did, but it worked fine. i have an nForce mobo, and got my drivers from the nVidia website. so, are all your drivers up to date?

now what you could do, since aoe is actually installed, install the conquerors and run it, see if that works. it is a much better game anyway. theres no point to play the original when you have the conquerors. 
however, you usually need to run aoe II at least once before you play the conquerors...


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok i get you now. well both the discs are installed now, but i dont no how to copy the expansion files over, as i cant find the age of kings or expansion system folders! do i have to basically merge the expansion folder into the AOE one?


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

ok, your theory sounds better. This is the first game I have installed so I have no idea what graphics ability i have, or drivers etc. How would I know what motherboard i have, and where to find the drivers i might need???


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> Ok i get you now. well both the discs are installed now, but i dont no how to copy the expansion files over, as i cant find the age of kings or expansion system folders! do i have to basically merge the expansion folder into the AOE one?


 Yes merge them all together, then install the Expansion pack, then copy the expansion game file and right click on the desktop paste shortcut.


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

and yes, conquerors doesnt work either!! installed perfect but same problem!!


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

do you have more than one disk drive? maybe like a cd burner drive? try that

*[Your computer should be able to handle this game. the requirements are not very demanding at all]


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> do you have more than one disk drive? maybe like a cd burner drive? try that
> 
> *[Your computer should be able to handle this game. the requirements are not very demanding at all]


 It's nothing to do with the drive, You have got to merge the expansion files into the c: drive where the game files are for AOE'2 you have to then go into the addons folder where u will find an installation package, install then then copy the icon that it made for the expansion pack and paste shortcut on the desktop. DO IT it will work, I have this problem if i dont do it


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

no, only the one drive. its just a reader drive. I installed photoshop yesteday, no problem and i never have had one like this yet either with reading other discs. but as its the first game ive tried installing, it must be something to do with the hard or software configurations, as you mentioned?


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> no, only the one drive. its just a reader drive. I installed photoshop yesteday, no problem and i never have had one like this yet either with reading other discs. but as its the first game ive tried installing, it must be something to do with the hard or software configurations, as you mentioned?


 Read what i said above in my last thread, that tells you what to do


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

ok well i found the age of empires folder in c: drive. Expansions already exists within it. it must have automatically placed it in with age of kings on installation. However, i cannot find the installer icon you mention. 

To clarify, this is the current set-up position. I have installed the full versions of both discs, and installed age of kings first. i have two desk top shortcut icons in my screen, one for age of kings, the other for expansions. Both games are locate in C:/program files/Mircrosoft games/Age of Empires 2 folder. But, when i put EITHER disc into the computer and play, neither game will recognise the cd-rom so i cannot get past the intro window


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> ok well i found the age of empires folder in c: drive. Expansions already exists within it. it must have automatically placed it in with age of kings on installation. However, i cannot find the installer icon you mention.
> 
> To clarify, this is the current set-up position. I have installed the full versions of both discs, and installed age of kings first. i have two desk top shortcut icons in my screen, one for age of kings, the other for expansions. Both games are locate in C:/program files/Mircrosoft games/Age of Empires 2 folder. But, when i put EITHER disc into the computer and play, neither game will recognise the cd-rom so i cannot get past the intro window


 Are you copying the data from the disc into the C:/program files/Mircrosoft games/Age of Empires 2 folder? then install the expansion that is in that folder, even if you have installed in previously. Then right click the game file in the C:/program files/Mircrosoft games/Age of Empires 2 folder/ expansion then paste shortcut on the desktop.


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

Im not copying the data from the isc, the computer is. it oes not give me choice as to where it installs, it automatcally places it in age of empires folder. 

I have one what you have said above and it has made no difference at all. For some reason, the computer is happy to read the disc to install the games, but unhappy to read them to play the games. How can this be so?


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

Timbersnake said:


> Im not copying the data from the isc, the computer is. it oes not give me choice as to where it installs, it automatcally places it in age of empires folder.
> 
> I have one what you have said above and it has made no difference at all. For some reason, the computer is happy to read the disc to install the games, but unhappy to read them to play the games. How can this be so?


 You have to copy the data from the disc, as when you do the install some files get missed to so it plays the error message you are getting.

The installation doesnt know what disc to look at, is any off these cd-s copied from somewhere else, or is it a bought version?


----------



## Timbersnake (Jan 23, 2005)

How do you copy the data from the disc? All I do is load the disc and then select 'install' from the age of empires start window. is there another way to install? And im not sure what difference it would make if the disc is original or copied as if it is copied, then its just going to be a mirror image of the original??

This is confusing. surely it should just load and play?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

if its not a legit disk, then sure it might not work. something could have copied bad. is it a real disk?



and i think doctor is telling you to put the disk in, dont choose to install, go into my computer, find the disk, and take the files from there. extract them all or whatever, then make a shortcut to the game on your desktop. 
that right pc doctor?


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Here's a list of possible issues, and fixes:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;228985

Did you see a EULA after you originally started the game?


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> if its not a legit disk, then sure it might not work. something could have copied bad. is it a real disk?
> 
> and i think doctor is telling you to put the disk in, dont choose to install, go into my computer, find the disk, and take the files from there. extract them all or whatever, then make a shortcut to the game on your desktop.
> that right pc doctor?


 u r absolutly right, y does some ppl understand and other dont!!!


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

well it took me awhile to figure it out. your directions were kind of confusing.


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> well it took me awhile to figure it out. your directions were kind of confusing.


Its prob cuse i do it once a month as i reformat a machine. And i know what to do so i explain and how i think i can do it if u know what i mean


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah i know what ya mean.


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

I wonder if he manged to do it or not, cuse this thread has been a big one


----------

